# -- Vossen staggered wheel fitment question for VW CC --



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

Hi guys. I'm asking the forums help on Vossen staggered wheel fitment for my 2010 VW CC R-Line since I have asked three different tire/wheel shops have received three different answers.  

I want to get the Vossen CV3 in 19 x 8.5 front and 19 x 10 in back. 

-One shop said it wouldn't fit 
-One shop said it would fit but gave me tire sizes that I thought were wrong and couldn't answer my question about correct offset 
-One shop said it would work and recommended: 

19 x 8.5 with et45 in front w/ 235/35/19 tire (note- et30 is also available) 
19 x 10 with et55 in back w/ 265/30/19 tire (note- et 36 is also available) 

*Will the above work/fit for '10 CC? Which offset should I go with? * 

I'm lowered on Eibach pro kit. 

Thanks in advance! 


CV3 on an A4 









CV3 staggered profile view 









here is the CV3 on a CLS


----------



## HavokMK5 (May 16, 2012)

I'm no expert, but i'm not sure if you've seen, these size wheels have been fitted to GTIs. I feel like your vehicle would allow even more tolerance to the fitment, but there's more to it than just saying "it'll fit". Depending on what your knowledge on the topic, which seems sparse but correct me if I'm wrong, there will probably be a need for spacers and potentially even fender rolling to get a setup like that to fit with the minimum number of kinks.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

have u had any luck with this


----------

